# How overstocked is my tank?



## markot (Aug 29, 2011)

A friend decided to get rid of his tank, so I took his fish and added them to my tank today.

I have a 60 liter (15 gallon) aquarium with the following fish now:
5x neon tetra
7x glowlight tetra
4x zebra danio
1x male betta
1x siamese algae eater (about 5cm long)
1x pleco (about 5-6cm long)

I know the pleco will eventually outgrow the tank, but the plan is to get another tank before that.

For filtration I'm using an external canister filter Tetra EX 400 (400 liters per hour). 

So tell me guys, I know my tank is overstocked, but how bad is it? Can I keep it like that with regular water changes?

Here's a photo of the tank before I added new fish.


----------



## SuckMyCichlids (Nov 5, 2011)

Id say you'd be good if you got rid of the sae and the pleco, as you already know the plec will outgrow the tank, but so will the sae and I've heard many many stories of them getting mean and nasty when they do get bigger, even stripping scales off fish in some cases, I believe full grown he's capable of somewhere around 10"

Very nice looking tank by the way


----------



## jshiloh13 (Dec 12, 2010)

Also watch out with the sia they are known for jumping out of tanks if im not mistaken. I can't tell if your tank has a top on it or not. But just letting ya know.


----------



## RonB (Nov 7, 2011)

Nice job on the tank.


----------



## Puppylove (Jun 10, 2012)

That tank is so pretty!


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

I'd move the pleco asap. They will be your problem. After that, you are overstocked, but with consistent water changes, reasonably so.
It'll take a little work, but it's do-able without the pleco. 
If it turns out you have what is sold as a Chinese Algae Eater, get rid of the beast. If it's the trade "Siamese Algae Eater", keep an eye on it and you may have to move it. There is more than one species sold under that name, and how they act in the aquarium can be different.


----------



## markot (Aug 29, 2011)

Thanks for all the replies guys.

You think I could keep the plec for at least a few more months in the tank since he's still relatively small?

By the way there is a glass top on the tank so fish won't jump out.


----------



## z1200 (Jan 26, 2012)

I once had a 4 year old goldfish, which was killed by a Siamese algae eater. I would ditch him and give away the pleco. Even though I like the plecos They seem to like to uproot plants and such.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

Plecos pollute heavily because they eat so heavily. They are easier to find homes for small, and they are easy to like. The longer you keep it, the harder it'll be when the inevitable hits...

With the pleco, at that size, you are seriously overstocked. Without it, you are manageably overstocked.


----------



## SirSaul (Sep 20, 2011)

I'd say the pleco needs to go, if you are dead set on a pleco look for a bristlenose pleco. They stay relatively small.


----------



## ianeberle (Aug 11, 2012)

I would suggest doing the following:

1. Move the betta to its own tank, especially if it's a male betta. Even though the majority of the fish in your tank won't bother him, they should really be by themselves.
2. Buy another 15-20 gallon tank and spread some of the fish out. Try to keep similar species in the tanks with one another.
3. Find a friend or a LFS that needs a pleco.


----------



## ianeberle (Aug 11, 2012)

navigator black said:


> I'd move the pleco asap. They will be your problem. After that, you are overstocked, but with consistent water changes, reasonably so.
> It'll take a little work, but it's do-able without the pleco.
> If it turns out you have what is sold as a Chinese Algae Eater, get rid of the beast. If it's the trade "Siamese Algae Eater", keep an eye on it and you may have to move it. There is more than one species sold under that name, and how they act in the aquarium can be different.


I never knew this... Very interesting information. I don't have a Siamese Algae Eater myself, but I do have a pleco. I had no idea that they were aggressive, but I would assume there are many new aquarium owners who purchase one because it has "algae eater" in the name. This is great for the pet stores, but not so much for the fish owner.


----------



## markot (Aug 29, 2011)

Alright, looks like I will have to buy another tank sooner than planned. Thanks everyone.


----------

